# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ιθάκη [Safa El-Bahr, Ithaki]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Ithaki_ was a smaller Greek passenger ship that served our shipping passenger needs well for 20+ years, usually in secondary routes...

The ship belonged to the _Aktoploia Ithakis_ of *Drakoulis* from 1920 to 1941. Here is a photograph

Ithaki.jpg

She was built at Inglis Shipyards in Pointhouse, UK in 1894. She was built as the private yacht of the _ Khedive of Egypt_ and was named *Safa El-Bahr.* She had a tonnage of 675 tons, a length of 61 m and a width of 8.2 m. Her speed was around 12 knots.

Here are her Miramar listings



> IDNo:     5600649                               Year:     1894
> Name:     SAFRA EL-BAHR         * Miramar is wrong. It should be SAFA EL-BAHR (see below) Launch Date:     11.5.94
> Type:     Yacht                                       Date of completion:     5.94
> Flag:     EGY                                             Keel:     
> Tons:     675                                           Link:     1566
> DWT:                                Yard No: 232
> Length overall:                                 Ship Design:     
> LPP:     61.0                                            Country of build: GBR
> Beam:     8.2                                          Builder:Inglis
> ...






> Name               Tons       Change      Main Owner
>  SAFA EL-BAHR     675     1894        Khedive of Egypt
> ITHAKI                 675     1920         G.C.Dracoulis

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a model of the private yacht of the _Khedive of Egypt_ *Safa El-Bahr* as depicted in http://www.wrecksite.eu/imgBrowser.aspx?3622

Safra El-Bahr.jpg

In 1915-1919 she was hired by Royal Navy as a patrol vessel. In 1920 she was purchased by G. C. Dracoulis and his _Ithaki Line_, converted from a yacht to a passenger vessel and renamed _Ithaki_. In 1929 she was added to the amalgamated Hellenic Coast Lines, Piraeus, Greece. On April 20, 1941 she was bombed and sunk in an air raid in Suda, Crete.

The *Safa El-Bahr* was obviously a great yacht, very well known in the English circles. Read, for example, the description of F. C. Penfield in his 1899 book _Present-day Egypt_. Among other things, we learn that the ship had a speed of 14 knots.
Safa0.jpg

And then two documents, the furst from a New York Times issue in 1900, describing her length (66 m) and other characteristics
Safa.jpgSafa2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Being a former yacht, *Ithaki* started with the coastal routes. In addition, she would be placed to the classic Patras, Kefallinia, Ithaca route [NB: To our non-Greek friends Ithaca=Ithaki in Greek].

On April 20, 1921 she was doing a rather unusual route (for her) from Piraeus to Chios, Smyrna, Mytilene, Kavala, Thessaloniki, Volos, Chalkis and back to Piraeus
19210428 Ithaki.jpg

Here is a first announcement of her most typical route. On July 14, 1922 she was going to the Ionian islands. And here is that same route on August 29, 1925:  Piraeus, Loutraki, Zakynthos, Lixouri, Argostoli. And again on September 18, 1926.
19220714 Ithaki.jpg19250829 Ithaki.jpg19260918 all Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

As our former yacht, *Ithaki,* approaches 35 years, and as other older ships disappear from service, _Ithaki_ is asked to do more!

First, she continues to serve Piraeus, Loutraki, Zakynthos, Lixouri, Argostoli, as in these announcements from September 22, 1928, and July 20, 1929.
19280922 Ithaki.jpg19290720 Ithaki.jpg

But in 1930 she is placed in the Dodecanissos route! The April 17, 1930 announcement does not specify which islands she was visiting.
19300417 all Ithaki.jpg

It is interesting that during Dekapentavgoustos she was doing the Piraeus-Tenos route like many other ships (e.g., August 14, 1930
19300814 Ithaki.jpg

By 1934, _Ithaki_, like many other old ships, had been placed in important routes with numerous stops. Here are two Ionian routes of June 6 and 9, 1934. The second one has some rare stops like Paxoi and even Sagiada (the harbor of Filiates!)
19340606 Ithaki.jpg
19340609 Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

As I have been able to establish, the _Dracoulis Line_ consisted of only one passenger ship, _Ithaki_. This was probably done for sentimental reasons... Otherwise the company was very active before World War II in freight transport (see below).
Dracoulis.jpg
Source: Roger Jordan, The World's Merchant Fleets, 1939

_Ithaki_'s demise in 1941 is discussed in http://www.wrecksite.eu/imgBrowser.aspx?3622

Το ατμοπλοιο *Ιθακη* της _Ατμοπλοιας της Ιθακης_ του Δρακουλη στην Σμυρνη ετοιμο να παραλαβει προσφυγες.

Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και όταν είδα τη φωτογραφία στο άλλο θέμα έλεγα μέσα μου...κάτι μου θυμίζει...

Από το clydesite η παρακάτω φωτογραφία όπως ναυπηγήθηκε ως γιότ του Αιγύπτιου χαλίφη (ή κάτι τέτοιο)

ithaki as safa-el-bahr.jpg

Από το έκδοση των Lloyds τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του Δρακούλη με έδρα τη Βραϊαλα της Ρουμανίας
dracoulis.jpg 

και από εφημερίδα του 1949, η σχετική ανακοίνωση του οργανισμου ανέλκυσης ναυαγίων για το ΙΘΑΚΗ που παρέμενε από το 1941 βυθισμένο στη Σούδα.
ODISY salvage wrecks 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και όταν είδα τη φωτογραφία στο άλλο θέμα έλεγα μέσα μου...κάτι μου θυμίζει...
> 
> Από το clydesite η παρακάτω φωτογραφία όπως ναυπηγήθηκε ως γιότ του Αιγύπτιου χαλίφη (ή κάτι τέτοιο)
> 
> ithaki as safa-el-bahr.jpg
> 
> Από το έκδοση των Lloyds τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του Δρακούλη με έδρα τη Βραϊαλα της Ρουμανίας
> dracoulis.jpg 
> 
> ...



Αρη   

Οτι ανεκαλυψες ειναι αξιας και κλεινει την ιστορια του Ιθακη! Βεβαιως σαν πλοιο ηταν το γιωτ του Χεδιβη της Αιγυπτου πριν ελθει στην Ελλαδα

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Από Νίκο Κουμπέτσο, Ξυλόκαστρο. 15 Σεπ. 2009.
Σε έγγραφα που κατέχω της Τράπεζας Αλχαντέφ της Ρόδου, του έτους 1924, υπάρχει αναφορά στο Α.Π. ΙΘΑΚΗ, ως η κάτωθι μεταγραφή κειμένου του Εγγράφου R1130:

Le Piree, le 1 Aout 1924.
RECU de la BANQUE POPULAIRE S.A.
paiement 1 police d' assurance, 1 note de poids,
1 apospasma en double de la douane, 1 con/ment *S/S “ITHAKI”* a I.A.
110 sacs sesame pesant suivant la note de ockes brutes 8.871
documents qui nous ont ete remis par Mr. J. J. Frances de Salonique.

Την επιταγή – απόδειξη υπέγραψε ο Saul Alhadeff, για λογαριασμό της τράπεζας Αλχαντέφ.
Ο Κος J. J. Frances, ήταν Εβραίος, έμπορος Θεσσαλονίκης και είχε λογαριασμό στην ίδια τράπεζα Ρόδου.

Παρεμπιπτόντως ο εξόριστος το 1914 από τους ¶γγλους Χαλίφης (Khedive) της Αιγύπτου *Abbas Hilmi II,*διακινούσε χρήματα από τη Λοζάννη, μέσω της Τράπεζας Αλχαντέφ, για το νέο του Γιοτ *“Nimet Allah”**,* όπως είχε το προηγούμενο γιοτ *“**Safa El-Bahr”**,* *το οποίο αγόρασε ο* *Δρακούλης** και το ονόμασε ΙΘΑΚΗ.*

Συνημμένο σχετικό έγγραφο με αναφορά στο Α.Π. ΙΘΑΚΗ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eucaristoume gia auta ta spania eggrafa gia to *Iqakh* N

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

> Eucaristoume gia auta ta spania eggrafa gia to *Iqakh* N


Αγαπητoί: Nikola Peppa, και όλα τα μέλη της Nautilia.gr,

Αποδέχομαι φιλόφρονα τις ευχαριστίες σας, αλλά θα ήθελα να *προσθέσω τις δικές μου ευχαριστίες,* σε όλους αυτούς που δημιούργησαν και συντηρούν συμμετέχοντες στη Nautilia.gr, πρώτον διότι επανήλθαν στη μνήμη μου οι παλιές αναμνήσεις, ως Ραδιοτηλεγραφητής, και δεύτερον διότι λαμβάνω πολύτιμες πληροφορίες, προς αναγνώριση και τεκμηρίωση των πλοίων, που αναφέρονται σε παλαιά έγγραφά μου, και τα οποία κατέχω ως συλλέκτης. Επειδή δεν με αφορά το θέμα της «πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας», το αντιπαρέρχομαι, και ως «αντίδωρο» *θα συνεχίσω να παρέχω ανάλογες πληροφορίες*, όπως περί των πλοίων *«Νάξος», «Σέριφος», «Βυζάντιον» κ.ά.* στα αντίστοιχα θέματα των ομάδων συζήτησης.
Να είστε όλοι Καλά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητoί: Nikola Peppa, και όλα τα μέλη της Nautilia.gr,
> 
> Αποδέχομαι φιλόφρονα τις ευχαριστίες σας, αλλά θα ήθελα να *προσθέσω τις δικές μου ευχαριστίες,* σε όλους αυτούς που δημιούργησαν και συντηρούν συμμετέχοντες στη Nautilia.gr, πρώτον διότι επανήλθαν στη μνήμη μου οι παλιές αναμνήσεις, ως Ραδιοτηλεγραφητής, και δεύτερον διότι λαμβάνω πολύτιμες πληροφορίες, προς αναγνώριση και τεκμηρίωση των πλοίων, που αναφέρονται σε παλαιά έγγραφά μου, και τα οποία κατέχω ως συλλέκτης. Επειδή δεν με αφορά το θέμα της «πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας», το αντιπαρέρχομαι, και ως «αντίδωρο» *θα συνεχίσω να παρέχω ανάλογες πληροφορίες*, όπως περί των πλοίων *«Νάξος», «Σέριφος», «Βυζάντιον» κ.ά.* στα αντίστοιχα θέματα των ομάδων συζήτησης.
> Να είστε όλοι Καλά.


Perimenoume me anupomonhsia!  H Nautilia.gr  megalwnei

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

An advertisement of *Ithaki* on May 3, 1923 from the Thessalonikian newspaper _Makedonia_.  From Thessaloniki to Kefallinia!!!

19230503 Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες του επιβατηγου *Ιθακη* το 1923 που μεταφερει Τουρκους στην Σμυρνη κατα την περιοδο ανταλλαγης πληθυσμων, απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Για οσους δεν το θυμουνται, ο Ζοζεφ Χεπ ηταν ενας απο τους θρυλικους πρωτους οπερατερ που εργασθηκε στον προπολεμικο Ελληνικο κινηματογραφο. Τα εργα του περιλαμβανουν ενα απο τα εργα του Αχιλλε Μαδρα καθως και την κινηματογραφιση του περιφημου Δαφνις και Χλοη του Ορεστη Λασκου

Φωτογράφος        Χεπ, Ζόζεφ (Hepp Josef)
Ανταλλαγή αιχμαλώτων: άφιξη του πλοίου* ΙΘΑΚΗ* με τούρκικη σημαία, μεταφέρον τους πρώτους πολίτες Τούρκους αιχμαλώτους στη Σμύρνη.
Χρονολογία       1923

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=422275

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=422291

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=422281

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=422207

Ithaki1.JPG

Ithaki2.JPG

Ithaki3.JPG

Ithaki.JPG

Ithaki4.JPG

Προσθετω οτι τα σινιαλα στο φουγαρο της τελευταιας φωτογραφιας με προβληματιζουν. _Ellinis_?

----------


## Ellinis

> Ithaki4.JPG
> 
> Προσθετω οτι τα σινιαλα στο φουγαρο της τελευταιας φωτογραφιας με προβληματιζουν. _Ellinis_?


Nαι γιατί ανήκουν σε κάποιο φορτηγό, δεν είναι το Ιθάκη σε αυτή τη φωτο.

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Ωραιότατες και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του ΙΘΑΚΗ!
Οφείλουμε ευχαριστίες στο ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικό Λογοτεχνικό και Ιστορικό Αρχείο) που τις διαθέτει στο κοινό, και στο φίλο Νικόλα Πέππα, που τις ανακάλυψε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και παλι το *Ιθακη* το 1923 στην Μικρα Ασια απο φωτογραφια του  Josef Hepp.  

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Αφιερωμενες στον φιλο με τα σπανια ντοκουμεντα πο τον καιρο εκεινο, Νικο Κουμπετσο

Iqakh 1923.JPG

Ithaki 1923.jpg

Ithaki 3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλο δρομολογιο του *Ιθακη* στις 26 Οκτωβριου 1922

19221026 Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη μια φωτογραφια του* Ιθακη* απο το 1922

Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου το *Ιθακη* επιταχθηκε απο την κυβερνηση για τις αναγκες του ναυτικου. Στις 17 Απριλιου διεταχθη να παει στην  Θασο και να παραλαβει διοικητικο και στρατιωτικο προσωπικο κα να τους μεταφερει στην Κρητη. Στις 20 Απριλιου 1941 
εδεχθη αεροπορικη επιθεση και εβυθισθη. Χαθηκαν 18 μελη του πληρωματος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Ιθακη* το 1923 στην Μικρα Ασια απο φωτογραφια του  Josef Hepp.  
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> Ithaki.JPG


Και αλλη μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου με μεταναστες  

Ιθακη.jpg
http://30xronia.blogspot.com/2012_11_01_archive.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Επαινοι για το *Ιθακη* (7 Ιουνιου 1922) στον _Νεο Οριζοντα_ της Ζακυνθου.

19220607 Ithaki Neos Orizwn.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

H παρουσίαση του πλοίου στο περιοδικό the Graphic, όταν ναυπηγήθηκε ως SAFA EL-BAHR, θαλαμηγός του χαλίφη της Αιγύπτου.

safa.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

To IΘΑΚΗ στου Τζελέπη με τους βαρκάρηδες επί το έργο.

ithaki.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα απο τα πιο φωτογραφημενα επιβατηγα της προπολεμικης εποχης, το *Ιθακη* παρουσιαζεται ως πολυτελες και μεγαλον θαλαμηγον πλοιον...  Εδω καταχωρηση απο τις 19 Μαρτιου 1922... Εφημεριδα _Νεος Οριζων Ζακυνθου_.

19220319 Ιθακη Νεος Οριζων Ζακυνθου.jpg

Ιθακη.jpg

Πηγη¨ ΕΛΙΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Στη σειρά «Β’ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος. Οι πολεμιστές του Ναυτικού θυμούνται…» που κυκλοφόρησε το 2011 από το Ναυτικό Μουσείο, υπάρχουν ορισμένες αφηγήσεις που αφορούν και ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία.
     Ας δούμε δυο αναφορές για τη βύθιση του ΙΘΑΚΗ που κόστισε τη ζωή σε 16 ναύτες του πληρώματος και δυο πυροβολητές του Ναυτικού:

  «_σήμανε συναγερμός και εμφανίστηκαν σμήνη αεροσκαφών που έπεσαν με λύσσα πάνω στα πλοία. Ένα από αυτά το ατμόπλοιο ΙΘΑΚΗ κτυπήθηκε από δυο βόμβες και κόπηκε στα δυο σαν αγγούρι. Σκοτώθηκαν πολλοί επάνω του και η θάλασσα γέμισε αίματα και ανθρώπινα μέλη_».

  Και από έναν άλλο αυτόπτη μάρτυρα που επέβαινε στο θωρηκτό ΑΒΕΡΩΦ:  «_εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικά ένα σμήνος βομβαρδιστικών που ρίχθηκε με μανία στο ΙΘΑΚΗ και το διάλυσαν. Καθώς βυθιζόταν ο ατμός έβγαινε από τη σειρήνα της τσιμινιέρας και σφύριζε συνέχεια σαν να μας αποχαιρετούσε. Κατεβάσαμε βάρκες και μαζέψαμε όσους ναυαγούς βρήκαμε_».

Kαι μια εικόνα του πλοίου όταν συμμετείχε στη μεταφορά των προσφύγων από την κατεστραμμένη Σμύρνη:

ithaki.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> As I have been able to establish, the _Dracoulis Line_ consisted of only one passenger ship, _Ithaki_. This was probably done for sentimental reasons... Otherwise the company was very active before World War II in freight transport (see below).
> Dracoulis.jpg
> Source: Roger Jordan, The World's Merchant Fleets, 1939
> 
> _Ithaki_'s demise in 1941 is discussed in http://www.wrecksite.eu/imgBrowser.aspx?3622
> 
> Το ατμοπλοιο *Ιθακη* της _Ατμοπλοιας της Ιθακης_ του Δρακουλη στην Σμυρνη ετοιμο να παραλαβει προσφυγες.
> 
> Ithaki.jpg


Το άλλο πλοίο στη πρύμνη του είναι το Ζάκυνθος. (ίδια φωτ/φία λίγο μεγαλύτερη)
πηγή : National Geographic ( 1922 ο μεγάλος ξεριζωμός)




> List of ships built by A. & J. Inglis
> 
> 1894
> _Safra El-Bahr_
> 675
> 232
> Built as a Royal Yacht for His Highness the Khedive of Egypt
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Στο αρχείο του ΕΛΙΑ υπάρχει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του SAFA-EL-BAHR γύρω στα 1900
safa el.JPG

Με την ευκαιρία να δούμε δυο εικόνες από ένα πολύ ωραίο μοντέλο της θαλαμηγού που βρίσκεται στο Μουσείο Επιστημών του Λονδίνου
C3 221751.jpg C2 221750.jpg

και μια εικόνα της από το delcampe
220_001.jpg

Όσο για το πολυτελές εσωτερικό του, μπορούμε να πάρουμε από τέσσερεις φωτογραφία που υπάρχουν εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του ΙΘΑΚΗ από το νησί "τού"

ithaki.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον Πειραιά (το αριστερά πλοίο). Ογδόντα χρόνια συμπληρώνονται σήμερα από τη βύθιση του πλοίου στη Σούδα, όπου είχε καταπλεύσει από την Θάσο όπου είχε παραλάβη το συγκεντρωμένο εκεί στρατιωτικό προσωπικό και υλικό.

ithaki 6-2-27 sunk 20-4-41.jpg

----------

